# Maps awkward sizes



## Kzach (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm just finishing up Scouring of Gate Pass with my group and so started to build the Maptools campaign file for the The Indomitable Fire Forest of Innenotdar.

Unfortunately, I'm finding that all the files are odd sizes which makes lining them up to the grid in Maptools impossible. Also, they aren't started in a full-sized square on each side.

This makes the maps basically useless to me since editing the images ends up in file sizes two to three times larger than the originals since they are saved as lossy jpegs (unless I want really crappy quality, in which case why would I use the maps?).

Is there any way to get PNG's or TIFF's of these maps? Whoever made them surely keeps originals in a lossless format?


----------



## EugeneZ (Apr 8, 2010)

Since there's been no response to this (I, too, was hoping someone from EnWorld would indeed post the originals), Kzach, your best source may be my Fantasy Grounds modules linked from the WotBS homepage. Unfortunately, the Scouring maps aren't "normalized" to 50px per square, but all maps in Fire Forest onwards are 50px per square. Some may not start with a full square, though -- this isn't an issue in FG2. But it should be trivial to cut off a chunk. And, yes, saving lossy files in a lossy format is a bad idea but with detail-heavy images like these, and using a HQ setting, there shouldn't be any noticable loss of quality.

If someone from EnWorld reads this, any chance you guys can post the token-free maps for Banquet and Monastery? I had to de-tag the Banquet ones manually (except the ones from 3.5e, which I had to stitch together from the PDFs, each map made up of twenty-something images), and I'm frankly not looking forward to it for Monastery -- too many trees.  Pretty please?


----------

